# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware  السلام عليكم

## cheikh tain

يا جماعه أريد افلاشه الهاتف الصيني المقلد ل htc وهو من نوع m8/x-bo
المشكله هو أنه ملأن من الفيروسات android sistem

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*لا يوجد فلاش مضمون للهواتف صينية  قد تفقد هاتفك أخي حل هو عمل روت تم إزالة برامج ضارة*

----------

